# Plant Stores



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

Curious where everyone gets their plants from. Other than gtaaquaria, pricenetwork and kijiji where you buy plants from other hobbyist, are there any other stores you can buy them from?

The only place I know that specializes in aquascaping/plants is aquainspiration. Most of the other stores are big box stores like Big Als and Pets Mart.

Anyone have any idea if finatics sells plants and has a good selection?? I can't remember because I normally only go there for cichilds.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

kuopan said:


> Curious where everyone gets their plants from. Other than gtaaquaria, pricenetwork and kijiji where you buy plants from other hobbyist, are there any other stores you can buy them from?
> 
> The only place I know that specializes in aquascaping/plants is aquainspiration. Most of the other stores are big box stores like Big Als and Pets Mart.
> 
> Anyone have any idea if finatics sells plants and has a good selection?? I can't remember because I normally only go there for cichilds.


Besides A.I, Menagerie is your best bet, they always seem to bring in the better plants IMO.


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

ah that's right! I'll check it out sometime! Thanks!


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

kuopan said:


> ah that's right! I'll check it out sometime! Thanks!


Sometimes it is cheaper to buy at Lucky Aquarium at Market Village (beside P mall) than big box stores or AI because they don't include tax


----------

